# Keep Artest out of Sacto!



## squall8046 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the Kings should back out of this deal and not go through with it. Ron Artest is not worth all the baggage that comes with him. Check out this link.

Artest Timeline


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well You Got Your Wish.

Because Of Petrie. Honestly That Guy Is 10 Times Dumber Than I Give Him Credit For. So What If Artest Doesn't Want To Play In Sacto Acquire Him Anyway Then Ship Him Somewhere Else Maybe To L.a. For Lamar Odom.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i hope he doesn't go there... cuz i want him on the Lakeshow...

i got a lot of friends in Sac and my opinoin is that if he already said he doesnt want to play in Sac and he shows up there you people will not like him much... people from sacramento don't take making fun of their "city" very well... then again C-Webb did it and **** ended up working out...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i think Artest just says things that he knows will bug the general public... "I want to teach math to tenth graders????" what the ****?... honestly, tho **** really started going down the hill when he got all those flagrant fouls consecutively in 2002-03... he was a pretty straight shooter b4 that... just a lil goofy... aplying for a job at circut city.. thats funny as ****... i'd just be worried that he is too far gone by now...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> i hope he doesn't go there..._ cuz i want him on the Lakeshow..._
> 
> i got a lot of friends in Sac and my opinoin is that if he already said he doesnt want to play in Sac and he shows up there you people will not like him much... people from sacramento don't take making fun of their "city" very well... then again C-Webb did it and **** ended up working out...


Well if he does come to SAC you can have him...for Lamar Odom. :makeadeal


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> Well You Got Your Wish.
> 
> Because Of Petrie. Honestly That Guy Is 10 Times Dumber Than I Give Him Credit For. So What If Artest Doesn't Want To Play In Sacto Acquire Him Anyway Then Ship Him Somewhere Else Maybe To L.a. For Lamar Odom.


Well, it looks like the Artest/Peja trade is back on. I'd feel sorry for Sacramento, but after the way they've treated Peja with this, all the misery Artest will cause on a team he didn't want to go to will be richly deserved. Peja deserved better than he got from the Kings :brokenhea and the Kings have earned the wreck Artest will be.

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I said it was a smart move by Petrie to reject that trade, but I take it back.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Too late.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, I respect his opinion, but he seems to be in the minority of Kings fan.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Well, I respect his opinion, but he seems to be in the minority of Kings fan.


me?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I was reffering to the starter of the thread. Should have been more specific. Not that I do not respect your's, that's not what I was talking about.


----------

